# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Gobierno reglamenta Compensaciones para la competitividad en el agro que destina US$ 600 millones

## gpacheco

*Jefe de Estado promulgó reglamento de la norma que creò el Programa de Compensaciones*  Norma facilita implementación del TLC con los EEUUPCC atenderá la modernización del campo y atenderá a medidos como pequeños agricultoresAgricultores organizados accederán a incentivos por productividad *(Lima, 10 de julio del 2009).-* El jefe de Estado, Alan García, promulgó hoy el Decreto Supremo que aprueba el reglamento de la norma que creó elPrograma de Compensaciones para la Competitividad que será ejecutado por el Ministerio de Agricultura, en virtud del cual se tiene previsto destinar 600millones de dólares en un plazo de 5 años.  
El objetivo de la norma es elevar el nivel de la producción agraria de los medianos y pequeños productores a través del fomento de la asociatividad y la adopción de tecnologías ambientales adecuadas.  
Asimismo, el presente reglamento tiene como propósito facilitar la implementación del Acuerdo de Promoción Comercial Perú-Estados Unidos, y fortalecer la competitividad de todos los sectores productivos para su aprovechamiento.  
El pasado 28 de junio el Poder Ejecutivo publicó el Decreto Legislativo que crea el Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad para beneficiar a los medianos y pequeños productores agrarios peruanos durante la vigencia del TLC.  
En ese sentido, se establece quedicho Programa atenderá las actividades de modernización de un segmento de la agricultura del país, correspondiente a los pequeños y medianos productores, el cual se realizará de manera progresiva.  
En todas las etapas del Programa los beneficiarios son las Organizaciones de Productores Agrarios (OPA), conformadas por medianos y pequeños productores agrarios a favor de quienes se canalizarán los recursos. 
El Programa consta de dos etapas: la etapa preparatoria (que consiste en la identificación de los medianos y pequeños productores), y la etapa de implementación (que se inicia con la aprobación de las Solicitudes de Apoyo).  
Las Organizaciones de Productores Agrarios que realicen sus actividades en Unidades Productivas Sostenibles, podrán acceder de manera no excluyente a incentivos de productividad, incentivos para la gestión e incentivos para la adopción de tecnología.  
Asimismo, el Programa favorecerá la coordinación con los Gobiernos Regionales y Locales, como elemento de apoyo para la intervención, dado que son las entidades del sector público más próximas al desarrollo de las actividades agrarias.  
El reglamento establece que el Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad contará con un ConsejoDirectivo integrado por 6 miembros: tres serán designados por el Ministerio deAgricultura, uno por el Ministerio de Economía, uno por Cofide y uno por el Consejo Nacional de Competitividad.  
El presente Decreto Supremo llevalas rúbricas del presidente Alan García; y de los ministros de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton; y Economía y Finanzas, Luis Carranza.    
La norma será publicada en el portal web del Ministerio de Agricultura, además de su publicación en el Diario Oficial El Peruano.  *Antecedentes*  
En enero de 2008 entró en vigencia la Ley N° 29157, que delega en el Poder Ejecutivo la facultad de legislar sobre diversas materias relacionadas con la implementación del TLC con Estados Unidos.  
Complementariamente, en un esfuerzo por constituir un plan a mediano plazo, el Ministerio de Agricultura elaboró en el año 2008 el Plan Estratégico Sectorial Multianual con miras al año 2011, en el que se contemplan tres objetivos estratégicos.  
Dichos objetivos son: Elevar elnivel de competitividad de la actividad agraria, lograr el aprovechamiento sostenible de los recursos naturales y la biodiversidad y lograr el acceso a los servicios básicos y productivos por parte del pequeño productor agrario.  
El Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad se encuentra ubicado dentro de estos objetivos estratégicos.   *Fuente: Andina*  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: El Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad (PCC) invertirá s/. 150 millones anuales Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre Minag dará S/. 60 millones en lo que resta del año para Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad Minag estima publicar en 25 días reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad Gobierno reglamenta Compensaciones para la competitividad en el agro que destina US$ 600 millones

----------

